# 9 months and still not house broken!



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't have any ideas...but I feel your frustration!
I am SO glad that Brinkley caught on quickly. I am not very patient with the accident issue...(when it is not my fault).
Brinkley has had more accidents this past week that he has in a long time. I think he is training ME. He has decided that if he wets on the pad once, he doesn't want to wet on it again. For the most part, that is fine...but sometimes hard to keep up with. Also, expensive. But, I think I am going to try switching to the depends pads from the health and beauty section. They have the kind that you put on beds for people, and supposedly you can buy them at Sam's for ALOT in a box, and not much money. I May try those.

Anyway-I am thinking about you.
How is Wally? You would think with another to watch, that Toby would catch on quicker?


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

My basset hound was very similar. She just didn't catch on to the going outside to do your duty thing. I guess she was almost two before she was officially housebroken. I think that some dogs are just stubborn. I'm sure you are not doing anything wrong. Just be patient, he'll figure it out. Good luck!


----------



## dazzlingmeohmy (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to add one more thing. When Deliah starts to go potty in the house, if I catch her in the act I pick her up and say "NO NO" and then I take her outside to finish. This has been working for me. Maybe when you bring your baby inside you should keep a close eye on him so you can catch him before he actually goes. Again, good luck and let us know how things go!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Not sure exactly how a dog thinks...
but, maybe if he hates the leash so badly and figures out that he is having to wear it because of the potty issue, that he will finally get the idea and it will "click" with him.

Maybe if/when he does go outside, take the leash off of him and put it back on when he has another accident, or starts to have another accident. I hate that he hates his leash, and that he will start to associate it with punishment thought. That is the only bad thing. Do you leash him for other purposes when you take him places? If not, it shouldn't matter that much anyway. But, the association of "messing in the house" = "having to wear the leash" may do it for him.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I think the leash thing is fine. I could have sworn I saw someone say their dog didnt like the leash and would sit still, but their dog trainer said to drag them anyway and eventually, they'll learn to follow. 

Definitely, when you take him outside, don't let him in unless he goes. Esp. if you get his eating and pooping habits down, and you KNOW he goes at so and so time, don't let them in unless they potty. 

And if all else fails, hey, I hope you live in an area where it does get cold in the winter time. They dont want to stay outside for long AT ALL. They'll be all shivering and wanting so badly to go in. You keep motivating him to potty outside and don't let him in until he does everything you want...he'll come around









I'm in the same boat with you! You are NOT ALONE! I'm sure it's my fault. Cloud's my first pup EVER and I kept changing my mind. I train them inside, then out side, then both. And now I wish I only trained them outside. I TOTALLY SUCK.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 24 2004, 12:33 PM
> *Any ideas?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9921*


[/QUOTE]

Yep, really understanding your frustration!









Maybe you should try restricting his area in the house? I know it feels mean, but giving him less space to make a mess might help.

Also, and of course this is only my suggestion - you don't have to take any notice, but I wouldn't stay outside so long with him. If he hasn't gone to the toilet in 5-10 mins then bring him back inside and put him in his crate. As far as his crate goes, you could make it so that his bed makes up most of the room, and the bit left over, put a water bowl and maybe a dish with some little biscuits in it. He shouldn't go to the toilet where he eats or sleeps.... or is he doing that??

One other thing - if he is associating "want to go potty" with having fun outside, then maybe you should change the phrase for going to the toilet. Put him on his lead (as much as he hates it) and maybe not let Wally come out at the same time. Don't let it be fun at all. Say something like "Need to go toilet?", put the lead on and take him to one place. Keep taking him there and do the usual repeating of "go toilet". If he hasn't gone take him in and put him in his crate, wait five mins (if he isn't holding in that ten mins - and maybe watch him to correct him if he does go in there) and repeat.....

Hope something in there is useful, but I definitely recommend changing the phrase for going potty.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Sounds like it working then!









I don't know, but maybe IF it became a problem, you could swap from a harness to a collar - but I'm sure it'll be fine. It might just be a case or retraining with the harness - ie going through the whole stage of letting him run free on the harness before putting a lead on etc etc...

But I wouldn't worry about that until the house-breaking is under control! LOL


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

are you sure the harness is comfortable for him? i used to have an "x-small" for sprite, and now she's on a "small", and it seems to work a little better and she seems a little more comfortable. if toby really hates the leash and it seems to be hindering him, i would take time--like everyhour, and just play with him and wally with the ball or toy. and let him drag the leash around and run...but just keep a really really good eye on him. i read the leash thing in one of the books i have...and it just seems like the easiest thing to do. i did it with gruffi for a while too. and have you seen toby try peeing or pooing in the house? because maybe its the action of stopping him from doing it in the house and dragging him to the yard that will make him understand what you want. but i have no idea. i'm glad he has had accidents yet.







another idea that i got from a trainer is restricting water in-take also. i feel a little bad about that (especially since wally is well trained), but thats another idea. maybe even an alternative from the leash.







keep giving updates.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

keep up the good work!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad it is successful so far!!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I took Tini and Milo to my mom's hair salon the other day and one of her clients came up to me and was all GOO-GOO over the two... she was like I had a Maltese, I loved her but it took me * 5 YEARS * before she was totally potty trained. I WAS HORRIFIED!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 years??? I hope I'm not on that path with Tini. She is doing so well with her litter box training... the only thing is I feel like whenever she gets mad at me for leaving her alone in the room see pees a little tiny bit (the size of a quarter)... I feel like I keep jinxing myself because everytime someone asks how it's going I'm like GREAT!, and then we go home and she has a little accident (her only one of the day)... it's just frustrating.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Spray it in any areas that he has previously gone in. I haven't used it on furniture, but my guess would be to spray it on it. If he does go clean up the mess and spray Nature's Miracle on the spot. I usually use a lot. So it is really wet. I then leave it to dry.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 29 2004, 04:13 PM
> *I finally went and bought some Nature's Miracle today, so I am going to use it all over the house.  How do you use it exactly?  I have a spray bottle, so should I spray the entire floor with it?  Will that be effective?  And like how do you use it on stuff like furniture?  Do you spray it or pour it?  I mean couldn't pouring ruin your couch?  Thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10332*


[/QUOTE]


The only furniture I have used it on is the bed/mattress...once. I poured it on and let it sit/dry...then flipped the mattress... h34r: 

When I use it on the carpet...I have a squeeze bottle...like a sports/water bottle that I put it in...and I SOAK the carpet spot with it. It is WET!
Then i put a chair or stool over it so nobody steps in the wet...(that makes hubby really mad when he does that!)...and let it dry. It says it is supposed to be wet and air dry for the enzymes to work. 

Maybe NOT using the natures miracle or something like it has contributed to his "delay"...I bought some right at the very first and used it every time. I only use it for "wet" accidents though. "poos" I just clean with anti-bacterial wipes b/c they don't really leave a spot anyway since they are so hard.

Good luck. Maybe you should try one of the black lights to try and find all the old spots. I have heard varying reports as to their effectiveness...but might be worth a try.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah it is just a regular black light. I bought one from PetSmart. I have tried to use it twice to find the "hidden" spot and had no luck. So for me it was a waste of money.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i bought the blacklight---didnt really work for me. but i pour the natures miracle EVERYWHERE. on the couches, mattress, carpet, rugs, stuff like that. and i let it dry on its own. but i guess on tile my mom just mops the floor with it. ellie peed next to cynthia once. it was while we were moving and we didnt have a wee wee pad down, she squatted and stared at cynthia while she peed. :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Read the back of the bottle. There are a lot of uses.

The next time Toby has an accident (pees inside) before you clean it up look at it under a black light. That way you can see what it is supposed to look like.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my mom has a shampooer...the reason she doesnt use natures miracle is because its expensive. it sorta bothers me because i'm sure it would work, you know?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

awww, i feel your pain <_< unfortunately. lol. we were waking gruffi up every 2 hours in the middle of the night to take him outside. :wacko: it was soo exhausting! and then from 3 months to around 6 months, we would have to wake up at around 1am, because he would cry to go outside. we thought that was never going to end. but seriously, i would be sooo close to peeing my pants, but if gruffi needed to go outside--i had to take him outside. one time, when i took him at 5 am, it was dark and i was soo tired, and i tripped over him on the way back inside the house. he cried really loud that someone opened their window and asked if everything was alright(we lived in a townhome). i was so embarrassed. 

anyway, now you know. hopefully he'll start catching on soon.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Nicole, 
I know what your feeling, you message sounded like me a while back. 

After three months I was ready and going to sell Puddles.







I had purchased all the book about training and nothing worked. Hubby said "give him time and patience", well my patiences were gone!. I told myself that this puppy was going to do as I said and nothing more. :excl: I had paid lots of money for him and given him a great home. Now this was going to work or else!

I put my foot down, he was in his crate for most of the time. When I would get him out we would go straight out side and potty. If he didn't potty I would take him to his food and then back to the crate. A crate for potty training is a must ! Puddles never made a mess in his crate, so I knew he didn't have a bladder problem. He was trying me to the edge and I was there. :wacko: 

I had talked to many people that had trained puppies. I knew what the books said, but that method was not working for us.









One day Puddles made a mess in the den and I screamed to the top of my lungs, NO NO Bad Puppy and I picked him up and spanked him good. In the crate he went and I even covered him up (books say don't do that).  I also purchased a gate for the hall and Puddles was only allowed in the den. I sprayed the entire den with Oxy Solution, I mean the entire den. When he would sniff, I would clap my hands and yell very loud NO NO. This went on for a week or maybe 2. If he didn't potty outside, no play in the den....Period 

Well I can say to this day, I won !!  Puddles now goes to the door and barks or comes to us and barks. Its been 3 weeks with only 1 accident and that was hubbies fault for not listening. 

I know people say patience, but its so so hard. When you have given all your love to you little fur ball. I will be thinking about you and praying that all will works out for you and your baby. 

Good luck


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Good, I think it sounds like he is starting to get it! If he can't hold it while u go do your errands, would putting a potty pad in the kitchen help, or is that kind of defeating the purose? Caesar is potty trained to go on the pads in the house, since we live at an apt with little to no grass area, but when we do take him out he goes potty when he needs to (will pee about 30 times on different things, I guess marking his territory). I can't wait to have a yard because when we take him to my grandma's which has a fenced in yard he will run like crazy for hours...he absolutely loves it!  We are moving to St. Charles, MO, the town she lives in after I graduate in may and plan on getting an apt which is very close to her house, (same town), so I plan on taking lots of trips over there for him to run like crazy! Plus she loves seeing her lil' Fluff.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

You know, when we first left Caesar in his cage while we were gone, he would poop and pee in it. Then after he realized he had to stay there until we were home, he wouldn't poop until he got out, but would pee. Now he doesnt poop or pee in it, he waits until we get home to let him out. Maybe Toby is progessing the same way, where he no longer poops, but just pees a little. He maybe really couldn't hold that pee. I have heard they dont like to poop/pee where they sleep, so I think where he is decreasing both, that he is realizing its a lot better to hold it until you get home.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh you did have a bad experience with crating him...poor lil guy! Caesar would bark some the first few times we put him in there. Now I think he sees it as relaxation, he would still rather not be in there, but its okay now. He knows we come back for him. He has a blanket on the floor, a water bowl attached to the cage, toys cheerios food, a soft cheese and beef twisted treat he only gets in there (its soft I dont worry about him choking on it), and this huge chew bone thing. It is called like meaty bone or something, anyway its the consitancey of a regular dog treat, not rawhide, and just really thick. I take it out when he gets it thin (he will scrape his teeth on it makeing it look kind of like a canoe) so he doesnt bite off any of the pieces then I would worry about him choking on it. He also only gets this when he is in there, one lasts over a month. It is edible but usualy too think for him to even think about biting on that is why he scrapes at it, but like I said i take it out when it is bitable so he can't choke while we are gone. Then he gets a piece of pup corn when we get home. I also put him on the bed in the cage and leave the tv on for him. I don't blame you for not wanting to put Toby through that, he must have been fighting hard to get out since he scraped himself up, poor baby.







I think the kitchen thing sounds like it is best for u and Toby, especially since he is not peeing and pooping in there like he did in the beginning. Maybe give him some special treats he only gets when he is in there, would maybe help make it a little better. I dont know if it makes it better for Caesar or better for us thinking well he loves these treats and only gets them when he goes in there. These lil' guys definantely do win hearts over, they are so so so so sweet.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Poor Toby! I agree that it sounds like the kitchen is best solution.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

Mugsy will be 15 weeks tomorrow. He does fairly well with potty training, meaning he does go everytime I take him outside. But he will also sometimes go in the house if he needs to! When can I realistically expect him to go only outside and am I in "la la land" expecting that before long he will let me know he needs to go by going to the door? My vet said I that I he will most likely be trained by 6 months...I hope that's true. I could handle that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Nanny_@Dec 2 2004, 05:25 PM
> *Mugsy will be 15 weeks tomorrow.  He does fairly well with potty training, meaning he does go everytime I take him outside.  But he will also sometimes go in the house if he needs to!  When can I realistically expect him to go only outside and am I in "la la land" expecting that before long he will let me know he needs to go by going to the door?  My vet said I that I he will most likely be trained by 6 months...I hope that's true. I could handle that.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19940*


[/QUOTE]

I hate to tell you but it took my Kallie one full year to be trained! Catcher is 7 months and is 90% trained. Mine go on potty pads in the house so in some ways it is a little more difficult since they don't associate going out with pottying. If I'm in the kitchen with both of mine and the door is closed, my 7 month old will just go in there instead of letting me know to take him to his potty area. Yet, if he has access to the potty area, that's where he'll go...

So, anyway, it can take a while for them to be trained!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Preventing accidents in the house will help speed up the house training process. This means not letting the pup have the opportunity to make a mistake. In order to do this, you need to be actively watching the pup or else have the pup confined to the crate. One of the most common reasons pups have accidents is that they have too much freedom. 

Don't forget that when puppies play, they have to piddle!


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 2 2004, 09:50 PM
> *Preventing accidents in the house will help speed up the house training process. This means not letting the pup have the opportunity to make a mistake. In order to do this, you need to be actively watching the pup or else have the pup confined to the crate. One of the most common reasons pups have accidents is that they have too much freedom.
> 
> Don't forget that when puppies play, they have to piddle!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19997*


[/QUOTE]

Sounds so simple! We try as you suggest. It's just hard sometimes. For instance, last night my husband and one of our kids were on the floor playing with him. He began to sniff and they remained on the floor sounding the alarm that he was sniffing. Problem was they layed there and I didn't hear them because I had music playing too loud! So, Mugsy went pee-pee right there in our room. He rarely, if ever, has an accident when I am watching him, but as soon as I leave the task to my husband or children, sure enough, he's had one! Like I said, "The Nanny" does all the work!


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 2 2004, 09:50 PM
> *Preventing accidents in the house will help speed up the house training process. This means not letting the pup have the opportunity to make a mistake. In order to do this, you need to be actively watching the pup or else have the pup confined to the crate. One of the most common reasons pups have accidents is that they have too much freedom.
> 
> Don't forget that when puppies play, they have to piddle!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19997*


[/QUOTE]

Sounds so simple! We try as you suggest. It's just hard sometimes. For instance, last night my husband and one of our kids were on the floor playing with him. He began to sniff and they remained on the floor sounding the alarm that he was sniffing. Problem was they layed there and I didn't hear them because I had music playing too loud! So, Mugsy went pee-pee right there in our room. He rarely, if ever, has an accident when I am watching him, but as soon as I leave the task to my husband or children, sure enough, he's had one! Like I said, "The Nanny" does all the work!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

as long as you're totally consistant too....it will be super fast. 

sprite was 3 months old when i got her....she was trained by 6 months old.


ellie was 2.5 months old when we got her...she was trained by 5 months old.

gruffi (the big dog) was 5 weeks old when we got him...he was trained by 8 weeks old. he learned fast. and you can totally see that by the next dog we were even better at being consistant.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nanny, you need to train your family first! Seriously, they need to realize that potty training is everyone's job, not just yours, and that you have to move quickly with a puppy.

They also need to know that every accident he has now reinforces that's it's OKAY to go in the house. Once the smell gets in the carpeting, he will be drawn back to that spot, too.

I have never housebroken a Maltese puppy (Lady is my first Maltese and a rescue), but I have housebroken many other dogs in my life. The key is to get the message across right from the start. If you can't watch the puppy with 100% of your attention, then the puppy shouldn't be loose. A puppy should be taken out after he eats, wakes up from a nap, finsihes playing or even strats to sniff around.

It is so much easier to be diligent about housebreaking right from the start, before problems arise. It can be very hard to re-train a dog who has decided that going in the house is acceptable.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 5 2005, 01:06 AM
> *Okay so here is my update.  Toby is 13 months old and still on the leash.  I would say he is 90% housebroken.  I am really pleased with that.  I still don't trust him to have the run of the house like Wally, but one of these days he will.  It has been a slow progress for us; he has been on the leash for 4 months.  Most of the time I don't bother to tie him to my belt loop, I just let the leash drag on the floor--he pretty much follws me wherever I go.  The nice thing about letting the leash drag on the floor, is if he leaves the room, I can tell how far he is going by watching the leash drag behind him.  So if it disappears around the corner, I can just call him back.
> 
> I think this leash idea is wonderful!  It has been a Godsend for me and kept my sanity.  I am predicting that it may be over 18 months before Toby is completely trained, but in the meantime, he can stay on the leash and I can have my sanity as well.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27757*


[/QUOTE]
GOod I am glad to hear it is coming along well!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Glad that you are feeling better about things. Thank you so much for the updates. Those of us with new pups are very interested in the housetraining info.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Jan 5 2005, 02:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOod I am glad to hear it is coming along well! 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27758
[/B][/QUOTE]

Very happy to hear the leash training is going well!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jan 5 2005, 09:19 AM
> *Glad that you are feeling better about things.  Thank you so much for the updates.  Those of us with new pups are very interested in the housetraining info.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27784*


[/QUOTE]

I would be one of these people







!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You are right Marilyn, once the smell is in the carpet it's hard to get it out. You think the smell is out, but not so for them. If we get a motel room where another dog peed on the carpet, I know right away. Alex will keep sniffing and I have a hard time keeping him not to leave his mark too. No pee smell in the room ? No problem.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

With Lady's diabetes, I have cleaned up my fair share of pee stains when she's been sick. I spent a small fortune on Natures Miracle after she was first diagnosed and not regulated yet (their potty habits go back to normal once they get on insulin and get their sugar under control). Anyway, I have since discovered that Oxyclean works just as well and is a lot cheaper. It even works on old stains, those you may not know are there.

The first thing you need is one of the those ultra violet urine finder lights to locate the stains. Then treat them with Oxyclean. You lightly blot it up after about 20 minutes, but then you let it dry on it's own which can take up to a week. It's the enzyme action in the drying process that really breaks down the urine residue. Then, a week later, is when I steam clean the carpet. Finally, I spritz the area with a water and vinegar solution to really get rid of the odor if there is any trace left.

As long as the pee odor remains, a dog will be attracted back to the spot.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Nichole,

I don't know if anyone already suggested this, but there is a spray to help with potty training. It supposedly has the pheromones that 'tell' the dog where to go potty. It's the same stuff that some of the puppy pads are scented with. People can't smell it. I don't know if it really works, but I was thinking of trying it with Peanut because he is trained right now to go on the pee pads, but I was considering training him to do both the puppy pads and go outside, in New England it's sometimes way too cold for him to go outside. You can find the spray at Petco and Petsmart. By the way Petsmart is having a 'new puppy' sale and Pee pads and the spray are on sale. Good luck with the training!!









Alissa


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

when i worked at petsmart we had many people come in and ask for a product calledoderzout they all raved about it, but i never have tried it b/c of the price. we had people come in almost everyday for it. has ne one tried it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 6 2005, 12:55 PM
> *With Lady's diabetes, I have cleaned up my fair share of pee stains when she's been sick. I spent a small fortune on Natures Miracle after she was first diagnosed and not regulated yet (their potty habits go back to normal once they get on insulin and get their sugar under control). Anyway, I have since discovered that Oxyclean works just as well and is a lot cheaper. It even works on old stains, those you may not know are there.
> 
> The first thing you need is one of the those ultra violet urine finder lights to locate the stains. Then treat them with Oxyclean. You lightly blot it up after about 20 minutes, but then you let it dry on it's own which can take up to a week. It's the enzyme action in the drying process that really breaks down the urine residue. Then, a week later, is when I steam clean the carpet. Finally, I spritz the area with a water and vinegar solution to really get rid of the odor if there is any trace left.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I had tried Oxyclean several years ago and it seemed to bleach out the color in my carpet. My carpet is a light beige so it wasn't terrible but I am fearful to use it again. I used my ultraviolet light recently and tons of huge areas showed up... just tons and tons!!! I need to clean it somehow but not sure what in the world to do.... I'll be out of town for a few days the week after next so if I need to let it dry for a while this would be the time to do it..... Did you have any bleaching problems when you used it?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jan 7 2005, 04:32 PM
> *Nichole,
> 
> I don't know if anyone already suggested this, but there is a spray to help with potty training.  It supposedly has the pheromones that 'tell' the dog where to go potty.  It's the same stuff that some of the puppy pads are scented with.  People can't smell it.  I don't know if it really works, but I was thinking of trying it with Peanut because he is trained right now to go on the pee pads, but I was considering training him to do both the puppy pads and go outside, in New England it's sometimes way too cold for him to go outside.  You can find the spray at Petco and Petsmart.  By the way Petsmart is having a 'new puppy' sale and Pee pads and the spray are on sale.  Good luck with the training!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I tried some stuff by I think "four paws" called "Puppy Housebreaking Drops" or something like that. You were supposed to drop it outside or on the wee pads-wherever they were supposed to go. The smell was SO strong that I quit using it because I couldn't stand the smell. If you found some that was not able to be smelled, that would be great..b/c this kind definetely had an odor!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too have a problem with urine, but it is with a cat. Let me tell you cat urine smells. We pulled up the capets last weekend, put Natures Miracle under the carpet, took out the padding and did the top of the carpet. It has been a week and this morning when I woke up and went into the dinning room I could smell it. Don't know what we are going to do. We have had the carpets cleaned, cleaned the carpets ourselves and did what we did last weekend. I want to put new carpet down, and I have already paid for it and it has been sitting in a warehouse since spring, but I have been told that the cat urine is most likely in the floor itself and it will take years for the smell to go away. I have been waiting for Lacey to be housetrained before I put the new carpet down and she has been for the past 3 months. Oh and I read that you should not use a steam cleaner on pet urine. Something about imbedding it in the carpet fibers. You should use a cleaner that uses hot water. Don't know if this is true or not but thought I would pass it along.


----------

